# Cigar Box Humidor?



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Anybody do this? Ive tried looking but I cant really find a lot of info on it. When I say cigar box too, I mean one of the good wood ones and not the thin ones. Any reason not to do this? There seems to be some really nice cigar boxes out there that can be had cheap from you local cigar shop.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

As long as it has a good seal, why not? i wouldn't place by good stix in there to find out though....its probably better then most of the cheap ones out there...


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

i have red about this somwhere but i dont remember where, but i say go for it. as long as you find a good box that seals in a humidor like way. test it out and it would be great for traveling.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

loki993 said:


> Anybody do this? Ive tried looking but I cant really find a lot of info on it. When I say cigar box too, I mean one of the good wood ones and not the thin ones. Any reason not to do this? There seems to be some really nice cigar boxes out there that can be had cheap from you local cigar shop.


Looks like you are new here and you can find a ton of info about humidors from this site. One things for sure...before you go out and purchase any humidor there is some things you'll want to read up on so you don't waste good money on a "box" that won't keep your cigars at the right RH thus wasting more money. Introduce yourself on here and Im sure that there will be a lot of people on here that will help you out. Use the search icon and use key words like "humidors" or "how to season" a humidor.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Looks like you are new here and you can find a ton of info about humidors from this site. One things for sure...before you go out and purchase any humidor there is some things you'll want to read up on so you don't waste good money on a "box" that won't keep your cigars at the right RH thus wasting more money. Introduce yourself on here and Im sure that there will be a lot of people on here that will help you out. Use the search icon and use key words like "humidors" or "how to season" a humidor.


I am new and I have introduced myself, 

I will look I have a lot of reading to do on that subject for sure. I just wanted to know specifically about doing it with a cigar box. I couldn't find anything about that. I mean a lot of the nice cigar boxes seem to seal as good as most humidors Ive seen, unless Ive only seen cheap humidors.

Right now Im seasoning a Nat Sherman and a Cohiba box just to see if they'll hold. There are a couple Opus X boxes downstairs that would probably work nicely too.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

I've done this short term (like when I'm on vacation) using a small travel humidifier to keep the humidity in check. I never had problems. The biggest problem with cigar boxes is their size. The boxes typically hold a couple rows of cigars. Even a small desktop humidor will hold twice as much.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

There are certainly boxes out there that are "humidor quality". There is a discussion elsewhere about the H.Upmann Bankers box. I've done this myself with some Bock y CA boxes that are supposed to be little humidors. They are very limited as to their capacity, but with a couple of drymistat tubes they are just what the doctor ordered for overflow or infused storage.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah I guess cigars tend to multiply but right now I only have a few sticks and actually a decent sized box would be fine for me.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

When I first started out, I used a Rocky Patel wood box for my few smokes I had. It was about 5-10 total. It held humidity decently but got turned into a dry box real quick to a 50 then 150 now a Vino for humis.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Get a big plastic tub, put some duct tape over the edges (to make it seal a bit tighter), throw a half pound to a pound of beads in there depending how big it is, and put your boxes in there, 

Boxes could work as humidors, but you might wanna add a litte something to improve the seal


also, if you really only need ONE box, go to your local store and ask them if they have empty boxes.

the store near me has a big pile next to the register and you can pick any you want for $4

i picked a really nice padron one and a few others, i would probably use the padron 2000 box for a humidor but not the others, just go and look at what they have


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

idk if i ever had a box that i would trust to replace my humi, unless it was temporarily. i'm currently selling my seasoned glass top cos i got the fever and bought a wine fridge. maybe cigar boxes are a good idea, if there is glass, then i can see my smokes and wanna keep buying, or smokin em.


----------

